# oxazepam



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

So far I haven't seen anyone using oxazepam for anxiety. Has anyone tried it. I tried xanax and had a very bad time with it. I was up all night with the side effects. I also tried trazadone and that was just as bad. I'm taking oxazaepam but I'm still waking up in the middle of the night. Is there something better to take that doesn't cause the side effects of xanax and trazadone. Please anyone!!


----------



## Carl_has_IBS (Feb 5, 2003)

for anxiety you are better off with n-acetyl-l-tyrosine or just tyrosine5-HTPcan help with some of the problemsa beta blocker like inderal is good for panic -- it blocks the adrenalin rush (good for social phobia)benzos can cause a lot of problems.... but okay as a last resort... keep dose low


----------

